
Twitter outage - testplzignore
https://api.twitterstat.us/incidents/k9tyyqx4b6mz
======
testplzignore
[https://status.twitterstat.us/pages/incident/564314ae3309c22...](https://status.twitterstat.us/pages/incident/564314ae3309c22c3b0002fa/5ada2d8e7afe4904e701f820)

> April 20, 2018 6:14PM UTC [Investigating] Currently people are unable to
> Tweet, engineering teams are investigating.

------
testplzignore
The Twitter status page just mentions the streaming API, though I was getting
a "Something is technically wrong" error message on twitter.com for about 10
minutes.

